# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  Norman Economic Development

## Plutonic Panda

Here is really cool website with an interactive map outlining some cool projects and helping lure new development and businesses to the city.

Welcome to Norman

----------


## Plutonic Panda

There is also a survey you can take on the city's website for restaurants and retailers, such as what you'd like see, what you are interested... etc.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/Cityo...staurantSurvey

----------


## venture

Edmond getting too boring for you? :-P

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Edmond getting too boring for you? :-P


Come on man... you can never have enough Churches, banks, single story, housing style, office complexes  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Boomtown: Norman could see $300M in developments | The Journal Record

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> Boomtown: Norman could see $300M in developments | The Journal Record


Locked article?

----------


## HangryHippo

Maybe warreng would be kind enough to post?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I'll pm Warreng.

----------


## warreng88

Here you go, sorry I am just now getting around to it:

Boomtown: Norman could see $300M in developments

By: Michael Clements  March 29, 2016

NORMAN – The city of Norman reported more than $90 million in economic development in 2015. Sara Kaplan, retail marketing coordinator for the city, said 2016 is shaping up to be even more active.

Kaplan said that, based on projects that have applied for permits or have received permits, there are more than $300 million worth of developments in the works.

“It’s hard to say how many will get finished. I’m going to guess it will probably be higher (than 2015),” Kaplan said.

According to Destination Norman, 28 projects were completed in 2015 for a total of $93,583,348 invested. The website only lists projects that cost more than $500,000. The majority of the projects range from $500,000 to $5 million and are new retail construction, renovations and multifamily residential projects.

The three largest projects from 2015 are the Aspen Heights Norman on Steamboat Way, an 83-unit student housing project worth $8.7 million; the $17.7 million Avenue Apartments on 12th Avenue SE; and the 196-unit, $23 million Millennium Apartments on E. Lindsey Street.

The list doesn’t include OU projects because the college isn’t required to seek city permits for work on its campus. Still, Kaplan said improvements to the campus benefit the city. Just northeast of the college’s stadium expansion is a $53.5 million project. Construction is underway on the 430-unit University Apartments complex on Brooks Street. The project is expected to be complete by August 2017.

Jason Smith, president and CEO of the Norman Economic Development Coalition, said Norman has always benefited from its proximity to Oklahoma City and OU’s presence. Smith said the low number of industrial developments isn’t necessarily a negative for Norman. While manufacturing is lagging around the state, Norman’s economy remains relatively strong.

“There’s a lot of demand in all sectors of the city,” Smith said.

Kaplan said the nature of the projects reflects the city’s demographics. Norman, the third-largest city in the state, boasts a high percentage of college-educated and high-skilled workers. As part of the Oklahoma City metro area, Norman is home to many people who work outside city limits. She said the university and the surrounding employers enable Norman to offer big-city amenities while keeping a community feel.

“We’re not just a sleepy little college town,” Kaplan said. “We try to keep our unique identity.”

Terry Floyd, development coordinator for the city, pointed out that even though its economy is not based on manufacturing, there are manufacturing projects. He said Evans Enterprises is building $2.7 million office and electric motor manufacturing facilities just off Interstate 35. The project will cover 86,890 square feet in three buildings.

Smith added that Norman-based IMMY, which manufactures medical diagnostic equipment that can be used in under-developed countries, has begun an $8 million expansion. The company’s new facilities will be located off Corporate Center Drive in Norman’s new business park. Floyd said the company is an example of Norman’s strength.

“They’re the first tenant (of the business park). It’s really great to have a local company as our first tenant,” Floyd said.

The city is also investing in itself. Last October voters passed a one-half percent sales tax increase over the next 15 years with 72 percent of voters approving. The plan, called Norman Forward, will finance a wide range of public projects. The projects include expansion of the library system, improvements to the city’s swimming pools, expansion and improvements for city-owned sports facilities, public art projects and infrastructure improvements.

Floyd said work has already begun, with design work on the library expansion underway. There has been a public meeting to discuss work on the East Branch Library. A public meeting to discuss work on the Central Library is scheduled for April 11 at 6 p.m. in the Norman City Council chambers, 201 W. Gray St. Kaplan said the projects will ensure further investment in Norman.

“It’s all about quality of life. (Investors) want to see a high quality of life,” she said.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

This is a really cool website! Destination Norman

----------


## dankrutka

Disappointing that Norman can't land more dense housing near Campus Corner and Main Street... All those new apartments are in general poor areas for walkability.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Norman voters elect new mayor, pass multimillion dollar bonds | News OK

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Waaaay too much housing being built in Norman right now. It has to be stopped.

http://www.news9.com/story/34217224/...e-construction

----------


## dankrutka

> Waaaay too much housing being built in Norman right now. It has to be stopped.
> 
> http://www.news9.com/story/34217224/...e-construction





> “There is a concern that it’s overwhelming the neighborhood,” said Norman planning director Susan Connors.


Lol. What does that even mean? Ugh. Norman is constantly shooting itself in the foot.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Norman is in the beginning stages of becoming like New York City and that can't be tolerated.

In all honesty though, I would really like to know as well. It would help if people would elaborate as to what they're getting at because I was OKC for the last 3 weeks and though I noticed an uptick, traffic was almost always moving and especially in this area around Campus Corner I noticed nothing about the area being "overwhelmed." In fact, I wouldn't mind seeing the area become much more dense than it is now.

----------


## Bunty

I bet Norman businesses  in the area affected are most pissed off about no more new housing being built.  No new housing, no new customers.  

Its completely destroyed the feet of the this area, said OU professor Lloyd Bumm.   Didn't he mean feel?

Stillwater doesn't seem to mind the 5 story apartment complexes that have been going up within walking distance of OSU.  One more complex around  there means one less complex going up along N. Perkins Rd., which is already too congested from them.  It was good how one residential area of single family homes in that area fought off a complex proposed to go up next to it.

----------


## king183

I believe what some of those complaining are concerned about is the fit for the neighborhood. There are some duplexes and multi-unit buildings going up that don't fit with the architecture or construction of the surrounding homes. They have large concrete parking lots in front of them where the neighboring homes have single car driveways. And the construction looks really cheap. To get an idea think of the new house on 16th in the Plaza (but with far cheaper construction) or those duplexes everyone hates in the Plaza.  

So I get what some of them are saying.

On the other hand, a vocal contingent of Norman residents have been notorious in opposing virtually all new development, regardless of quality and fit. They want Norman to return to being a quaint college town. These people generally live right in the core of Norman. They're reflexively anti-development, and it gets pretty annoying because they offer no constructive ideas for the future of growth in Norman.

----------


## HangryHippo

> I believe what some of those complaining are concerned about is the fit for the neighborhood. There are some duplexes and multi-unit buildings going up that don't fit with the architecture or construction of the surrounding homes. They have large concrete parking lots in front of them where the neighboring homes have single car driveways. And the construction looks really cheap. To get an idea think of the new house on 16th in the Plaza (but with far cheaper construction) or those duplexes everyone hates in the Plaza.  
> 
> So I get what some of them are saying.
> 
> On the other hand, a vocal contingent of Norman residents have been notorious in opposing virtually all new development, regardless of quality and fit. They want Norman to return to being a quaint college town. These people generally live right in the core of Norman. They're reflexively anti-development, and it gets pretty annoying because they offer no constructive ideas for the future of growth in Norman.


Excellent post and I agree with everything you said.

----------


## Bunty

Landlords: Blighted Boyd St. corridor properties in need of being replaced 
http://www.stwnewspress.com/oklahoma...45b5d9616.html

----------


## Plutonic Panda

So apparently this actually went into effect and no new homes are going to be approved in the central part of the city until some study is completed. When it's completed then what? Streets widened to six lanes? Billion dollar transit system recommended? Sounds exactly like what's going on in Edmond. People just don't want the city to grow.

http://m.newsok.com/article/5533916

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I believe what some of those complaining are concerned about is the fit for the neighborhood. There are some duplexes and multi-unit buildings going up that don't fit with the architecture or construction of the surrounding homes. They have large concrete parking lots in front of them where the neighboring homes have single car driveways. And the construction looks really cheap. To get an idea think of the new house on 16th in the Plaza (but with far cheaper construction) or those duplexes everyone hates in the Plaza.  
> 
> So I get what some of them are saying.
> 
> On the other hand, a vocal contingent of Norman residents have been notorious in opposing virtually all new development, regardless of quality and fit. They want Norman to return to being a quaint college town. These people generally live right in the core of Norman. They're reflexively anti-development, and it gets pretty annoying because they offer no constructive ideas for the future of growth in Norman.


 I'm not quite sure that's what they're saying. They use words and phrases in the article like "growing too fast" and "overwhelming the area" etc... that seems to point out that they are just frustrated with Norman actually becoming a city.  

If the issue is that they think it should be more architecturally in synch with the surrounding neighborhood or built/designed better, than that's different, sure. But I didn't get that from the article though the news is often deceiving.

----------


## s00nr1

I'd love to see a photo comparison of Jenkins north of Boyd from the early 2000s to now. These new developments have greatly improved what was a street full of poorly maintained properties -- many of which were used as rentals anyway. I guarantee property values have increased exponentially and added density around one of the few walkable districts in the OKC metro has to be beneficial to Campus Corner businesses.

"I want to live close to campus where 30,000 students are present daily."

"I don't want students bothering me."

/logic

----------


## dankrutka

I talked with a few people that live in the area on this and they indicated that historic homes were being demolished for cheap condos that didn't really fit with any houses around them. I think it's fair to have standards for the neighborhood, but I also think these neighborhoods near OU should also look to be more dense. So...

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

> I talked with a few people that live in the area on this and they indicated that historic homes were being demolished for cheap condos that didn't really fit with any houses around them. I think it's fair to have standards for the neighborhood, but I also think these neighborhoods near OU should also look to be more dense. So...


From what I have seen these aren't cheap condos going in.  What would bother me more if I were a resident are the crappy, old apartment complexes/duplexes scattered throughout that area.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Not sure if this was ever posted in the Norman section but I stumbled across this article outlying a recently passed transportation bond measure: https://www.normantranscript.com/new...d94c47018.html

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Looking at the election results from Norman and they seem like they are voting against every single city improvement proposition including funding for a homeless shelter. Yikes. I don’t know that much about Norman but they just constantly seem like an anti growth, small thinking city.

----------


## Bunty

It's no different from what Stillwater has always done, though rare exceptions are that Stillwater has a much nicer police station than the old one and  Payne County has  a much bigger, modern county jail as large as the courthouse, itself.  Raising more public money was mainly only acceptable for improved law and order.  Another rare exception, some sales tax dollars go to street rebuilding and maintenance. 

 People already feel taxed enough.  Raising city total sales taxes ever closer to 10% only would only make them well among the highest in the state.

----------


## Hollywood

I saw those results as more indicative of what the voters think of the council and mayor.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

It was also a pretty tough election to get those passed. Pretty much the only thing on the ballot was GOP run off elections. I think you have low voter turn out from DEM and IND since they had nothing to vote on except the propositions. 

They kind of set themselves up for failure.

----------


## Pete

Also, people are very worried about the economy and many are out of work.

Not a good time to try and pass a bond issue for things that many would regard as luxuries.

----------


## DowntownMan

> It was also a pretty tough election to get those passed. Pretty much the only thing on the ballot was GOP run off elections. I think you have low voter turn out from DEM and IND since they had nothing to vote on except the propositions. 
> 
> They kind of set themselves up for failure.


Republican only ballot basically. And republicans are probably the ones more frustrated the Norman government so this was no surprise to me at all.

----------


## Bunty

Or just history repeating itself, if Norman usually rejects most civic improvement projects.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Or just history repeating itself, if Norman usually rejects most civic improvement projects.


I live here and don't believe that to be true.
For example, just last year.
Some pass, some fail.
The Norman forward in 2015 passed as well.
Norman residents approve transportation bond, reject stormwater bond in April 2 election | News | oudaily.com
http://www.oudaily.com/news/norman-r...099cdafb4.html

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

> I live here and don't believe that to be true.
> For example, just last year.
> Some pass, some fail.
> The Norman forward in 2015 passed as well.
> Norman residents approve transportation bond, reject stormwater bond in April 2 election | News | oudaily.com
> http://www.oudaily.com/news/norman-r...099cdafb4.html


Hasn't that storm water bond been repeatedly denied?

----------


## Scott5114

I was kind of wondering what the deal was with this bond issue, since there wasn't a lot of communication from the boosters as to the details of it. Some of the same projects were included in the 2015 Norman Forward election. Did the 2015 tax increase to fund them expire and have to be renewed?

I went ahead and voted yes on them because I liked the projects, but I guess I was the only one.

----------


## vaflyer

> I was kind of wondering what the deal was with this bond issue, since there wasn't a lot of communication from the boosters as to the details of it. Some of the same projects were included in the 2015 Norman Forward election. Did the 2015 tax increase to fund them expire and have to be renewed?
> 
> I went ahead and voted yes on them because I liked the projects, but I guess I was the only one.


Here is a link to an article that should address your questions:

https://www.normantranscript.com/new...d0cfe7435.html

Highlights
1) 2015 0.5 cent sales taxes is for 15 years and was expected to raise $200 million.
2) Sales tax not generating expected revenue, and construction and land acquisition costs have increased.
3) Additional revenue of $85 million is needed to complete the projects.

My thoughts
1) The $85 million needed to complete the projects indicates the city had large misses on both the revenue and expenditure sides.
2) Most bond packages and sales tax increases pass in Norman (except the storm-water utility).
3) The only runoff in my area was the GOP nominee for Sheriff yet over 22,000 people voted in the election.  For comparison, just over 13,000 people voted in the competitive 2019 mayoral election.
4) The failure of the bond issues to pass was likely due to a dislike for the mayor and current city council.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> Here is a link to an article that should address your questions:
> 
> https://www.normantranscript.com/new...d0cfe7435.html
> 
> Highlights
> 1) 2015 0.5 cent sales taxes is for 15 years and was expected to raise $200 million.
> 2) Sales tax not generating expected revenue, and construction and land acquisition costs have increased.
> 3) Additional revenue of $85 million is needed to complete the projects.
> 
> ...


I think it might be about displeasure with the council but also people just not wanting to pay more taxes right now being out of work. Bad time for any big bond this year.

----------


## G.Walker

> Looking at the election results from Norman and they seem like they are voting against every single city improvement proposition including funding for a homeless shelter. Yikes. I don’t know that much about Norman but they just constantly seem like an anti growth, small thinking city.


Norman is actually one of the most progressive cities in the state. They are constantly doing construction and passing bonds, etc. I think these results are more of a reflection to the opposotion against the Mayor & City Council.

----------


## G.Walker

> Looking at the election results from Norman and they seem like they are voting against every single city improvement proposition including funding for a homeless shelter. Yikes. I dont know that much about Norman but they just constantly seem like an anti growth, small thinking city.


Norman is actually one of the most progressive cities in the state. They are constantly doing construction and passing bonds, etc. I think these results are more of a reflection to the opposotion against the Mayor & City Council.

----------

